# Trunk power lock no longer functional..........



## 94Sentra (Nov 4, 2003)

Anything I can do to fix my power trunk lock? Obviously the problem is related ONLY to the power lock function as I cannot open the trunk via the power button inside the car or from the remote. 

I can still open the trunk manually using the key. When I press the button inside the car or the button on the remote, I can hear a very faint click sound, but the trunk does not open.

Any ideas on what might be causing this? Obviously it is not the battery in the remote that is weak, as I can unlock, lock the doors. Also, since the button inside the car itself is exhibiting the same symptom, it all points to the unlocking mechanism in the trunk itself.

This is my wife's car and is a 97 Max SE


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

this may sound stupid, but have you checked the fuse... it could be blown but still creating a very small connection which isn't allowing enough power to the opening unit...

OR

the unit itself is bad and doesn't have the strength per se to open the trunk


----------



## 94Sentra (Nov 4, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> this may sound stupid, but have you checked the fuse... it could be blown but still creating a very small connection which isn't allowing enough power to the opening unit...
> 
> OR
> 
> the unit itself is bad and doesn't have the strength per se to open the trunk


That is confusing bro. If a fuse is blown, it won't conduct any electricity at all. No I did not check the fuse. 

I think perhaps the unit in the trunk is defective........


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

eh... odd left field thought... mind not workin to wonderfully this morn... oh well

but yeah, check the unit


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

No,there was nothing wrong with the fuse nor the battery.The Maxima has a lever on the locking machinism(spelling) that you can disable it,so it only can be open with the KEY.Go to the trunk,look inside the trunk at the locking machinism,you should see the lever,pull it up ^ and it will be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## 94Sentra (Nov 4, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> No,there was nothing wrong with the fuse nor the battery.The Maxima has a lever on the locking machinism(spelling) that you can disable it,so it only can be open with the KEY.Go to the trunk,look inside the trunk at the locking machinism,you should see the lever,pull it up ^ and it will be fine. :thumbup:


Thanks! You were right! There is nothing wrong with the power lock!!


----------

